# Open Water



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Aprille and I went up north to Weir's Beach New Hampshire for the weekend, and last night we decided to check out the drive-in that's up there. Our choice was to see "Open Water", the Blair Witch meets Jaws flick. While not an overly exciting movie, it did have a very creepy feel to it. Seriously, how would you feel if you were stranded in the middle of a shark-infested ocean? Not good, and the movie projects that feeling onto the viewer very well with its (sometimes sickening) bobbing up-and-down camera motions.

The film's story is loosely based on the real life story of the disappearances of Tom and Eileen Lonergan off the coast of Australia in 1998. While no evidence has been found to suggest the Lonergans were eaten by sharks, the movie trudges on in that direction as a sort of "what if" scenario showing what is possible if one were to be left stranded in the ocean.

I'd say it's worth seeing at least once. If you didn't care for the jerky cameras and whimpering main characters of The Blair Witch project, this movie may not be for you, but for the rest of you out there, it's at least worth a rental.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

This movie looks good, not convinced I'm going to see it in the theater though.

~~Bill~~


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

I saw it in the theater
it was bleak
It made me numb
I neither liked it or disliked it.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Never made it to the movies to see this one .. and honestly for me, I am glad I didn't pay the $8.75. For me it was bad enough I paid the $3.50 to rent it. Oddly enough though .. I did enjoy the Blair Witch Project. Might of been how they did it where it really did seem like a documentary. Oh well .. to each there own


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I thought they were able to capture the _concepts_ best. At first _hope_ "they'll come back for us". Next _Calm_ _dont panic _(let me tell you how that worked out for them) then nightime _shear terror _followed closely by _acceptance_.

Some of it was done well. It's all in your head.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I went to the movies to see this one, and honestly wish I would have never seen it. I expected to see something, a little more entertaining. But, it was an OK movie. I mean it did kind of give you the feel, of oh my God what if I was stranded out in the middle of the ocean? I'de rather be out in the middle of nowhere, at least help would be possible lol. Not that it wouldn't be possible in the ocean, but ya know lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Creepy feeling, just 'cause I dive. 
I have a sister-in-law that freaks out about diving with sharks....

Am glad i seen, but it was definitly a 1 timer


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

as a diver like FE............it is a little too real for comfort

right after i saw the movie we were going on a dive trip AND it didn't help that i was keeping up w/a similiar scenerio that had happened to a couple of divers around Figi

it does happen more often than folks realize


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah I see what you mean. To me, the movie caught that terrbile phobia of being stranded out somewhere without help. But it caught something even more horrible, being stranded out in the OCEAN with no help. God knows whats out in the middle of the ocean. That was a pretty cool idea to me, i've never seen a movie where they are trapped in the middle of the ocean like that.


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

did you see theres a sequel to this Open Waters 2?

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/film/1278


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

No I had no clue! Looks good. Thanks for posting this man, great find!


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

I _love_ the movie. I love it because I love water, I love watching people going swimming / diving, I love the peaceful and calming quality to the movie, and I loved the entire look and feel of the movie. It felt very low-key. So I can see how a lot of people found it to be very boring. Just don't go into it expecting to see people getting torn into tiny little pieces by all manners of vicious sea critters. It's more about the people and their terror. Actually, scratch that. It was more about the people and the psychological feeling of unease that turns into hopelessness.


----------

